# Is it Just Me?



## caveman (Apr 9, 2010)

Is it just me or did SMF shift to the right?  I logged out & back in but everything is pushed over to the right.   Hmmmm.......


----------



## caveman (Apr 9, 2010)

Nevermind.  It straighted out when I made this post.  I feel so silly now.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 9, 2010)

it all depends on what you drinkin tonight,,, too much JACK and everything goes to the right!!!!


----------



## caveman (Apr 9, 2010)

Um.....that would be Jose for me, Thank you very much.  & when he & I get together, I see double.


----------



## miamirick (Apr 9, 2010)

thats good,  just look at some hundreds and everything will be good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 9, 2010)

".... trust me dude... one day you will wake up and your whole life will have shifted to inches to right, and it will all make sense!"

(a quote from That 70's Show.... except it was 2 inches to the left... lol)


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 9, 2010)

Some Lean Left

Some Lean Right

As Long As we all Meet In The Middle My Friend!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Todd


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 10, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one that has been happening to thought I had something wrong for awhile there


----------



## caveman (Apr 10, 2010)

I wish!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You gotta love this place & the people in it!

Like I said.........luv you people.

Yeah....after the post it was back to normal.  Go figure.  I felt like I was crying, "Smoked Wolf!"


----------

